# *UPDATE* EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/ef-8-15-fisheye-availability/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/ef-8-15-fisheye-availability/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE 1*</strong>

A reader from the fine nation of Germany showed me an invoice saying delivery will take place on March 24, 2011.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Doug</em></p>
<p><strong>I want my fisheye please</strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html">

NL</a> received a suggestion they wonâ€™t be seeing the new fisheye until April in the UK. After asking around here, the same seems to be true for Canada.</p>
<p>I suspect only the Asian markets and very select retailers in the US will receive the lens in March.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## unfocused (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*

Every time I see a picture of that lens with it's front-element extending so far out, I keep thinking "expensive accident waiting to happen." 

Cool lens, but I think I'd almost be afraid to use it.


----------



## Wahoowa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



unfocused said:


> Every time I see a picture of that lens with it's front-element extending so far out, I keep thinking "expensive accident waiting to happen."
> 
> Cool lens, but I think I'd almost be afraid to use it.



Then, it'd be wise to keep lens hood on at all time.

I wonder, though, what the images will look like on cropped sensor bodies.


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



Wahoowa said:


> Then, it'd be wise to keep lens hood on at all time.
> 
> I wonder, though, what the images will look like on cropped sensor bodies.



http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3507


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 1, 2011)

*what's the purpose of this lens?*

Circular distortion? Why? What for? Who wants distortion anyway? If u want, u can do the same in Photoshop in 5 seconds... We are people, not fish.  I fail to see the appeal of a fish eye... :-\


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*

The fisheye covers a wider FOV then any rectilinear UWA and stitching only works if your subject doesn't move.
Also there are scientific uses, doing it right is much better then bending the result to your expectations in that field.
And then there is the creative business with enough budget to get this lens without a second thought but the desire to see what they will get.


----------



## Alan Humphreys (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: what's the purpose of this lens?*



clicstudio said:


> Circular distortion? Why? What for? Who wants distortion anyway? If u want, u can do the same in Photoshop in 5 seconds... We are people, not fish.  I fail to see the appeal of a fish eye... :-\


Fisheye lenses are also great for underwater photography, especially split shots at the surface,
e.g. http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/874157864/photos/477520/fp04?inalbum=french-polynesia
I use the Tokina 10-17mm fisheye zoom a lot for diving pictures and am really looking forward to getting this lens, as I can use it on both my crop and FF bodies...


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking forward to this lens to go with my 17-40 and 24 tse.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



unfocused said:


> Every time I see a picture of that lens with it's front-element extending so far out, I keep thinking "expensive accident waiting to happen."
> 
> Cool lens, but I think I'd almost be afraid to use it.



Have you looked at the TS-E 17mm f/4L? The bulbous front element of the TS-E 17mm protrudes much further than the fisheye zoom, and the TS-E lens can't even take a hood. Plus, it's a few hundred dollars more expensive.


----------



## ronderick (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I see a picture of that lens with it's front-element extending so far out, I keep thinking "expensive accident waiting to happen."
> ...



Yeah... I'm a proud owner of the TS-E 17mm, and I must admit everytime I take it out it's excitement... absolutely nothing to protect the front element, to the point you'll start overreacting when you see overcast in the horizon or when the wind picks up *lol*.

But seriously, it's quite an experience to use this lens, especially with pictures that does away with the barrel distortions w/o the need of post-processing. 

Of course, it's not a "fast" lens for any means (for me, a setup with tripod and wired control is absolutely necessary), and the use of liveview for focusing takes a big crunch out of battery time. However, I actually found out I enjoy the time I spend fussing with the setup. It tells you again that photography shouldn't be something that's rushed and simply involves triggering the shutter release as many times as you can.

The bottom line - a lens is a lens, and the important thing is to use it (though price-wise, the TS-E 17mm is only half the cost of the 300 f2.8, and that lens is often seen at places when balls go flying in random directions...)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



ronderick said:


> The bottom line - a lens is a lens, and the important thing is to use it (though price-wise, the TS-E 17mm is only half the cost of the 300 f2.8, and that lens is often seen at places when balls go flying in random directions...)



Yeah, but most of the people wielding those superteles in such environments didn't buy the lens themselves, or if they did it's covered by insurance and can be written off.

I certainly agree about shooting with a TS-E lens, though...I do enjoy going out with my TS-E 24mm II and spending the time to set up my shots carefully (well, I _usually_ enjoy it...on a day like today where it was 3 Â°F around dawn, standing there adjusting the little knobs is not as enjoyable .


----------



## ronderick (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: EF 8-15 Fisheye Availability*



neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, but most of the people wielding those superteles in such environments didn't buy the lens themselves, or if they did it's covered by insurance and can be written off.
> 
> I certainly agree about shooting with a TS-E lens, though...I do enjoy going out with my TS-E 24mm II and spending the time to set up my shots carefully (well, I _usually_ enjoy it...on a day like today where it was 3 Â°F around dawn, standing there adjusting the little knobs is not as enjoyable .



That's why I'm not moving into the field of the tele-giants... hopefully one day I'll have someone else pay for the lens, or be able to make enough money from the lens to warrant buying one *lol*

However, just to go back on the orginial discussion, I think more care has to be taken when lugging these niche lenses around. For TS-E, for me the two main things are to put the cap on whenever the lens is not in active use, and to adjust the lens to its original position when taking it off the mount. 

I'm sure the upcoming 8-15mm would probably require users to exercise some caution when using it; but unlike the TS-E lenses, it's dust and water sealed, giving users a lot more liberty.


----------

